# A6 in deep snow like sand



## jimmy wilson (Apr 3, 2007)

I just wanted to share the fun I had last weekend with my A6. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSn4aeBpj1Q
I don't know if anyone remembers me or is still around from 8 years ago, but if someone could point me in the right direction- I'd love to get my old "Jim Wilson" user name back. I no longer have the email associated with that user name.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

well i bet that sucked!


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

Now do you understand the need for snow tires?


:laugh:


----------



## jmjnewbold (Mar 2, 2011)

keithermadness said:


> Now do you understand the need for snow tires?
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 I don't see how snow tires would help as they got stuck in sand. :facepalm: Also, I doubt any tire shops around him sell snow tires.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

:screwy: How long did that fiasco take to get out of? lol


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5173471-Regarding-name-changes-Please-Read.

^ Sadly, if you do not remember your old email, then I do not think there is anything they can do for you. 

That sucks about the sand. Didn't look fun at all. :laugh:


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

2 posts..in 4 years...that's a record.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Sepp said:


> 2 posts..in 4 years...that's a record.


:laugh:


----------



## jimmy wilson (Apr 3, 2007)

Sepp said:


> 2 posts..in 4 years...that's a record.


No offense, but I had 4000+ posts before you registered. Ask older members to name their favorite thread in vortex history. I really don't know if it was the most viewed at the time, but I'm sure it was in the top 10. I just got busy with kids n stuff.


----------



## jimmy wilson (Apr 3, 2007)

PSU said:


> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5173471-Regarding-name-changes-Please-Read.
> 
> ^ Sadly, if you do not remember your old email, then I do not think there is anything they can do for you.
> 
> That sucks about the sand. Didn't look fun at all. :laugh:


OH, I know the email address- [email protected], I just no longer have it. I'd love to get a reset for "Jim Wilson" sent to my new "Jimmy Wilson" email address. I promise not to annoy the sponsors- LOL


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

jimmy wilson said:


> No offense, but I had 4000+ posts before you registered. Ask older members to name their favorite thread in vortex history. I really don't know if it was the most viewed at the time, but I'm sure it was in the top 10. I just got busy with kids n stuff.


no need to front street cred here man! All is cool! :beer::beer:


----------



## jimmy wilson (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry if it sounded like that. I never really thought of 3 kids as street cred, but they are pretty cool.


----------

